# Ripariumplants, new to this.



## Edvet (24 Feb 2014)

Just put this together. Some bathroom basketthingie with a sucker (Rated for 5 kg!!)
1) to what level do i put it in
2) can anyone identify the right two plants (left one is smallest spatyphillum they had). The one in the back is a sort of palm i guess, the stems came from small coconut-like nuts

Thx in advance, Ed


----------



## Mick.Dk (27 Feb 2014)

Spatiphyllum - Chamaedorea(palm) - Coffea arabica
To be honest, I really don't think the latter two will enjoy soaking wet soil !!
Mick.


----------



## dw1305 (27 Feb 2014)

Hi all,





> Spathiphyllum - Chamaedorea(palm)


 That looks about right, palm might be a Kentia (_Howea_)


> Coffea arabica


 Could be, but I think it is probably a _Pilea_, _Pilea nummulariifolia?
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## Mick.Dk (27 Feb 2014)

-just don't think Pilea seeds would be "coconut-like" ??


----------



## BigTom (27 Feb 2014)

Mick.Dk said:


> -just don't think Pilea seeds would be "coconut-like" ??



Think Ed meant that the palm stems are growing from nuts.


----------



## Mick.Dk (27 Feb 2014)

- that'd make a lot more sense, yes........


----------



## Edvet (27 Feb 2014)

Thx guys, it's an experiment. Turns out the "tub" doesnt stick anyway. Using some clamps for now.


----------

